# Polarized glasses



## bigsteel26 (Sep 12, 2011)

What are the best pair of polarized glasses without breaking the bank? I'm looking more for New York, but will use them here as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I really like Cocoons. Made in the USA........not too crazy on the price. They have different styles and sizes.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've done a lot of research for good polarized glasses on some Florida fishing forums where sight fishing and good quality glasses are very important. I've seen a lot of really good reviews on Flying Fishermen glasses, probably more than any other non-premium brand.
Also, our local Olympia sports store has had their Smith glasses marked down to $50 for a while. Not sure if all stores do, but it may be worth checking out. Smiths and Costas are normally considered the top brands, so it's a great deal.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I like Maui Jims. They are usually around 150, still not cheap but not as expensive as costas. Smiths are also good.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

The guys at tacticalbassin on YouTube posted a video talking about this. They recommended Eyesurrenders, and said they like them better than expensive glasses. I ordered a pair but they are backordered - I own costas (both 580p and 580g), Maui Jim's and oakleys. I'll post and let you know how I like the eyesurrenders once they finally arrive


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

bigsteel26 said:


> What are the best pair of polarized glasses without breaking the bank? I'm looking more for New York, but will use them here as well. Thanks in advance!


Maui Jim. Fairly expensive (sorry) & made them more so w/my bi-focal prescription installed. Flat-out awesome eyewear for any use. Durable, too: on my 2nd set of lenses. Best glasses I've ever owned!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Do not skimp on polarized sunglasses!!! If you want the best vision to fish structure and fish, you're going to have to pay. 
Just my opinion


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Save the expensive stuff for bass fishing. Ohio steelheading doesn't require the good sunglasses until you start fly fishing in the spring.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> Save the expensive stuff for bass fishing. Ohio steelheading doesn't require the good sunglasses until you start fly fishing in the spring.


I can't say that I agree. Good polarized sunglasses can help you spot rocks and such while wading and can save you a fall in some icy cold water. Polarized glasses make a world of difference.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

My go to for fishing are bifocal that I got on ebay. I have some nice Oakley, Maui Jim and Ray Bans, but take the el cheapos from eaby, why, Vision quality is equal, the have built in readers, Im not fonna cry if the get knocked overboard.

Other thing is lense color I have a couple different ones but tend to use the amber and yellow more than mt blue for fishing


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> Save the expensive stuff for bass fishing. Ohio steelheading doesn't require the good sunglasses until you start fly fishing in the spring.


Structure is one of the main keys to seeking and potentially catching Steelhead or any other fish, correct? Unless you go to the same holes every time you go out fishing and even then, who says that log or rock finally gave way and is no longer part of the structure. 
Also, I'd like to know the difference between fall, winter and spring fishing that warrants saving the good sunglasses till spring. 
Anyways, I've been through the cheaper route and now being a proud owner of Costa Jose sunglasses, I'll never settle to anything less. 
I hope you're not skimping on other equipment like rod, reel, waders, boots, etc.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

I too have researched this topic a bit. For lower price while you decide what High End gear to buy: Color tint seems to be a big factor. For overcast, darker skies, I find my $50 polycarbonate? Grey tint Ray Ban's do a good job. In bright sunlight, clear skies, Lake Erie, believe it or not, I tried $13 (WalMart, shhh) Amber tinted by Storm Polarized Sunglasses, and am very happy with them. For sailboat crewing, I am able to see the race markers ( a couple miles sometimes) before others with them. I had some high end users compare them to theirs, and they were quite surprised.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have several pair of SolarBats that I really love. ($125-150).


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

$5 Walmart cheapos........impossible to see down into GLSM green water regardless of price.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Try Shady Ray's... they run around 40$ and have a lifetime guarantee for breaking or LOSING them, they will send you a new pair. Good quality polarization too. If you use the code "FRAY" at checkout you get 25% off your order also. It's not my company so I don't think a mod can punish me for that promo but idk, I personally recommend them to everyone who is trying to save some money


----------



## tcbridges (Dec 30, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if you only had one pair of polarized glasses for fishing on a boat in Lake Erie what would they be and lens color. Thanks for advise on this


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

tcbridges said:


> Can anyone tell me if you only had one pair of polarized glasses for fishing on a boat in Lake Erie what would they be and lens color. Thanks for advise on this


Copper based lenses for freshwater fishing is what I've always known. Could be wrong tho. I have a pair of costas copper based and absolutely love them.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

SelfTaught do they work good for flossing fish off beds ?


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> SelfTaught do they work good for flossing fish off beds ?


They work pretty good. But not as good as my 2 oz 10/0 homemade treble hooks do. I like to make them at home then tie on a sucker spawn pattern on them with some yarn.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

SelfTaught said:


> They work pretty good. But not as good as my 2 oz 10/0 homemade treble hooks do. I like to make them at home then tie on a sucker spawn pattern on them with some yarn.


LOL


----------



## tcbridges (Dec 30, 2016)

RStock521 said:


> LOL


Who, What do you use them to fish or snag for?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Amber or bronze seem to help see the fish, or underwater structure better than dark colored lenses in my opinion. I have several pairs of Oakley glasses that I use depending on where and what I'm doing. I do have a pair of darker colored lenses if I'm going out on Erie on a white colored boat. If I'm sight fishing, I will opt for bronze or amber lenses.


----------



## RedFishMadness (Jun 30, 2009)

I found that my Maui Jim "world cup" series in green tint have been the most effective for Lake Erie or any other freshwater application. When I fish in Florida, I typically use my Maui Jim black tint sunglasses. Note, not only is the tint important, but there is a difference in a glass lense versus a plastic one. I tend to find the glass lenses provide more clarity and are easier to clean when they get smudge over a long day of fishing.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> Amber or bronze seem to help see the fish, or underwater structure better than dark colored lenses in my opinion. I have several pairs of Oakley glasses that I use depending on where and what I'm doing. I do have a pair of darker colored lenses if I'm going out on Erie on a white colored boat. If I'm sight fishing, I will opt for bronze or amber lenses.


I agree about the amber vs dark. 
That's why I love my H3O's. look them up.... less than $60 and interchangeable lenses. Dark, amber, rose, and I recently got a set of lenses that I haven't tried yet, they have almost no tint, but are polarized!!!


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Crossfire safety glasses. 30 bucks if you kiss a little ass


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

I did some research before I invested in a pair of Costas last year.

Long story short, amber lenses are are supposed to be the best for wading our rivers because of the typical color of both the water and the river/stream bottom composition.

I bought a pair with amber lenses and while I haven't compared them to gray/blue/green/etc. tints - I found the above to be true and am confident that I made the right choice.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

bassclef said:


> I did some research before I invested in a pair of Costas last year.
> 
> Long story short, amber lenses are are supposed to be the best for wading our rivers because of the typical color of both the water and the river/stream bottom composition.
> 
> I bought a pair with amber lenses and while I haven't compared them to gray/blue/green/etc. tints - I found the above to be true and am confident that I made the right choice.


And they are better in lower light conditions like near dusk when the sun is right in your face but its starting to get dark. You'll have visibility with them for a little longer than you do with dark lenses. Also great for driving at dawn and dusk.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I bought a pair of Orvis amber color glasses 15 years ago and still my goto pair during daytime. For lowlight or lake erie, I goto rose color glasses I find on Sierra Trading Post for $25. I also have a pair of yellow for a few freestone streams and shooting also $25 on STP.
Rickerd


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

The Cocoons are great if you wear glasses and don't want to splurge for prescription shades. I prefer amber, but for low light - early morning and late afternoon/evening, yellow is better - the yellow lenses let more light in.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I have Costas, both in prescription and non and have been very happy. Also have a pair of Solar Bats which are decent, but below Costas. Smiths are second behind Costas in popularity in my fly fishing club.

I use the prescription glasses in freshwater and the non prescription in salt. I wear contacts with the non glasses. I can't see the small tippets while wearing contacts, but the bigger saltwater ones aren't too bad.


----------

